

Ruby Poetry - andrewmcdonough
http://blog.andrewmcdonough.com/blog/2012/02/23/ruby-poetry/

======
abecedarius
Nice little hack. My favorite find of that sort came from a verse-finder in
Python run over the text of The Lord of the Rings -- it was looking for
_scansion_ , not rhyme -- i.e., blank verse like Paradise Lost:

    
    
        One turned to stone. A brief vision he had
        Of swirling cloud, and in the midst of it
        Towers and battlements, tall as hills,
        Founded upon a mighty mountain-throne
        Above immeasurable pits; great courts
        And dungeons, eyeless prisons sheer as cliffs,
        And gaping gates of steel and adamant:
        And then all passed.
    

I suppose it's not a coincidence the longest passage the program found came at
the climactic moment of the story.

------
pathdependent
This is off topic, but the code highlighting with slight background noise
seems like a good idea in general. Has anyone tried this in their editor of
choice?

------
kijin
Clicked expecting a poem that is also valid Ruby, like what people used to do
with Perl. Was somewhat disappointed, but LOL'd at the Eurozone Bailout poem.

~~~
draegtun
Bit like _Black Perl_ written (supposedly!) by Larry Wall -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Perl>

Perlmonks has a list of Perl Poetry
(<http://www.perlmonks.org/?node=Perl%20Poetry>). Also on Perlmonks there is a
perl5 update of _Black Perl_ (<http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=237465>)

------
judofyr
See also Haiku.rb: <http://timelessrepo.com/haiku>

